# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Foreign Aid...a stupid scam

## Coolwalker

Just one little tidbit to show how stupid foreign aid is:


BOOMING Indias economy has overtaken Britains for the first time in 150 years, the countrys Home Affairs minister has claimed after forecasts showed the UK slipping down international rankings.
It comes amid a row over Britains £12bn foreign aid budget as Whitehall plans to send another £130million of taxpayers cash to India by the end of 2018.

========================

...and we here in the US are just as stupid. It's time to stop foreign aid for a period of time to see who are real friends are because our coffers are being drained by those that despise us. I for one am tired of it.

----------

DeadEye (12-22-2016),Jim Scott (12-22-2016),LongTermGuy (12-22-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

Foreign aid has long been a point of contention for conservatives.  

In 2016, the U.S. foreign aid budget was approximately 50 billion dollars.  124 million went to India.  We send foreign aid to Mexico and even Iran.  It's a long list.  

Seriously cutting foreign aid is one issue that President Trump could address at with few negative consequences. 

*Jim*

----------

Coolwalker (12-22-2016),DeadEye (12-22-2016),LongTermGuy (12-22-2016),Mainecoons (12-22-2016),MrogersNhood (12-22-2016),RMNIXON (12-22-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Foreign aid has long been a point of contention for conservatives.  
> 
> In 2016, the U.S. foreign aid budget was approximately 50 billion dollars.  124 million went to India.  We send foreign aid to Mexico and even Iran.  It's a long list.  
> 
> Seriously cutting foreign aid is one issue that President Trump could address at with few negative consequences. 
> 
> *Jim*


Exactly, Mexicos Foreign Aid for one year would pay for "The Wall"...simple solution...don't send it and build the wall, that way mexico will be paying for it.

----------

DeadEye (12-22-2016),Jim Scott (12-22-2016),LongTermGuy (12-22-2016),Mainecoons (12-22-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Foreign aid has long been a point of contention for conservatives.  
> 
> In 2016, the U.S. foreign aid budget was approximately 50 billion dollars.  124 million went to India.  We send foreign aid to Mexico and even Iran.  It's a long list.  
> 
> Seriously cutting foreign aid is one issue that President Trump could address at with few negative consequences. 
> 
> *Jim*


*Donald Trump on Foreign Policy*

*US cannot afford to be world's police; let NATO allies pay....*

*U.S. has become dumping ground for everybody else's problems

**Countries and corporations must both evolve, or fade away
*http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Donald_Trump_Foreign_Policy.htm

----------

Coolwalker (12-22-2016),DeadEye (12-22-2016),Jim Scott (12-22-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Foreign aid has long been a point of contention for conservatives.  
> 
> In 2016, the U.S. foreign aid budget was approximately 50 billion dollars.  124 million went to India.  We send foreign aid to Mexico and even Iran.  It's a long list.  
> 
> Seriously cutting foreign aid is one issue that President Trump could address at with few negative consequences. 
> 
> *Jim*


It's Congress, Jim.

Foreign aid is stupid, mostly in its abuse.

It came about after the crushing defeat of Germany and the economic devastation in the wake of WWII, led to the rise of the German National Socialists...and of WWII.

The Marshall Plan was to rebuild the infrastructure to where a nationalist-populist despot couldn't get hold.  And it worked!...for seventy years West Germany focused on economic development, becoming a leader in high-technology industrial products.

Other nations to a lesser extent, and with far-less gratitude.  Japan, of course, was another rousing success.  France, less so.  They've always had an attitude; and now it's combined with generational incompetence.  Not pretty.

I agree, however, it's become a political football and a way for the Left to reward their own favored despots.  Only Congress can end it; but Congress must.

The only way WE can help it along is with Term Limits.  Get these demented, myopic, creatures of the Potomac OUT; and citizens of Real America IN.  Rotate in turn.

----------

DeadEye (12-22-2016),Jim Scott (12-22-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Most of our foreign aid goes to Israel.


 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.bec70bc9e845

----------


## Jim Scott

Foreign aid to Israel - mostly used for military assistance purposes including Israel's purchase of U.S. weaponry - is less than 8% of the entire 50 billion dollar foreign aid budget which is approximately 1% of the total federal budget.  

Foreign aid can certainly be reduced but the money the U.S. sends to Israel is probably the only reason that tiny nation, the only democracy in the region, has not been destroyed and it's 8 million people (75% Jews) murdered by it's virulently hostile neighbors who never stop saying they intend to destroy Israel.  Much of those funds come back to the U.S. treasury as Israel buys a significant amount of weaponry from the U.S. military.    

Although some Americans who believe U.S. support of Israel is the cause of middle east turmoil would be unmoved were Israel destroyed, that will not happen.  The fact that Israel is heavily armed - including nukes - is what keeps it from being overrun by rampaging Muslims who think killing Jews is the pathway to heaven.  In addition, Israel has never asked for or received U.S. troops to fight on it's soil.  The record shows that Israel fights it's own battles. 
.
President-elect Trump is a firm supporter of Israel and conservative Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu.  U.S. aid to Israel will continue under Trump.
*
Jim*

----------

Big Dummy (12-22-2016),DeadEye (12-22-2016),JustPassinThru (12-22-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

What about foreign aid to Palestine?

----------


## sooda

> Foreign aid to Israel - mostly used for military assistance purposes including Israel's purchase of U.S. weaponry - is less than 8% of the entire 50 billion dollar foreign aid budget which is approximately 1% of the total federal budget.  
> 
> Foreign aid can certainly be reduced but the money the U.S. sends to Israel is probably the only reason that tiny nation, the only democracy in the region, has not been destroyed and it's 8 million people (75% Jews) murdered by it's virulently hostile neighbors who never stop saying they intend to destroy Israel.  Much of those funds come back to the U.S. treasury as Israel buys a significant amount of weaponry from the U.S. military.    
> 
> Although some Americans who believe U.S. support of Israel is the cause of middle east turmoil would be unmoved were Israel destroyed, that will not happen.  The fact that Israel is heavily armed - including nukes - is what keeps it from being overrun by rampaging Muslims who think killing Jews is the pathway to heaven.  In addition, Israel has never asked for or received U.S. troops to fight on it's soil.  The record shows that Israel fights it's own battles. 
> .
> President-elect Trump is a firm supporter of Israel and conservative Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu.  U.S. aid to Israel will continue under Trump.
> *
> Jim*


Nope.. Israel gets the lion's share of US foreign aid since 1948. There's nothing like it in US history.

----------


## Old Navy

I have always wondered how much of our foreign aid is kicked back to select congressman.  I remember one year we reportedly gave Israel over $5B in aid and Israel spent over $500 million lobbying Congress....I suspect much of that $500 million went indirectly to congressman.  And how much of the State Department discretionary funds during during Hillary's tenor as Secretary of State ended up as a donation to the Clinton foundation.  How did those poor destitute Clinton's end up so rich?

----------


## sooda

> I have always wondered how much of our foreign aid is kicked back to select congressman.  I remember one year we reportedly gave Israel over $5B in aid and Israel spent over $500 million lobbying Congress....I suspect much of that $500 million went indirectly to congressman.  And how much of the State Department discretionary funds during during Hillary's tenor as Secretary of State ended up as a donation to the Clinton foundation.  How did those poor destitute Clinton's end up so rich?


You don't need to wonder about the pay offs to Congressman.. the pay offs are published .. and it amazing.

----------


## Mainecoons

A country with huge budget deficits can't afford to print money to give it away.

Easy place to save $50 billion big ones here.

----------

DeadEye (12-22-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> What about foreign aid to Palestine?


I am against all foreign aid.

----------

DeadEye (12-22-2016),Old Navy (12-22-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I have always wondered how much of our foreign aid is kicked back to select congressman.  I remember one year we reportedly gave Israel over $5B in aid and Israel spent over $500 million lobbying Congress....I suspect much of that $500 million went indirectly to congressman.  And how much of the State Department discretionary funds during during Hillary's tenor as Secretary of State ended up as a donation to the Clinton foundation.  How did those poor destitute Clinton's end up so rich?


The Israel lobby is quite powerful.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What about foreign aid to Palestine?


There is no nation called Palestine.

Never has been.

And you see how those Mohammedans live.  You think that's admirable?  You hate Jooz enough to arm those satanic loons up?

Remember...they want to kill jooz; but they hate Christians as much.  And Americans.  And Europeans.  And...each other.

Their aim in life is to kill enough while screaming Allah Do Snackbar, that they can get into God's Whorehouse.

And for some reason, you contrive a reason in your mind to hate Jews.

----------

Big Dummy (12-22-2016),Jim Scott (12-23-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> There is no nation called Palestine.
> 
> Never has been.
> 
> And you see how those Mohammedans live.  You think that's admirable?  You hate Jooz enough to arm those satanic loons up?
> 
> Remember...they want to kill jooz; but they hate Christians as much.  And Americans.  And Europeans.  And...each other.
> 
> Their aim in life is to kill enough while screaming Allah Do Snackbar, that they can get into God's Whorehouse.
> ...



Who does this? The first love of my life was a Jewish Princess and she's long gone. Next?

----------


## Midgardian

> There is no nation called Palestine.


Sure there is.

Even Israel conducts diplomatic relations with the PA - they just won't end their brutal occupation or bulldozing of homes.

----------


## DeadEye

> The only way WE can help it along is with Term Limits.  Get these demented, myopic, creatures of the Potomac OUT; and citizens of Real America IN.  Rotate in turn.


It won't solve all our problems but it will bring some sanity back to governance.

----------


## Midgardian

This is more about domestic federal aid than foreign aid , but what is the difference?

The money is still "yours and mine".

----------


## DeadEye

I against foreign aid, unless we are getting it. This may come as a shocker but this nation is broke. Has been for quite some time now. It;s just plain stupid to borrow money and then give it to someone else who is not even American.

----------


## Midgardian

> Who does this?


I don't - it is against my religion to hate.

But notice how simply acknowledging the existence of Palestine and their right of the Palestinian people to sovereignty equates to "hate" of Jews?

Truth sounds like hate to those who hate truth.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I don't - it is against my religion to hate.
> 
> But notice how simply acknowledging the existence of Palestine and their right of the Palestinian people to sovereignty equates to "hate" of Jews?
> 
> Truth sounds like hate to those who hate truth.


I'm feeling mudpuddle and you're feeling great lake.

----------

